# very interesting if you haven't seen this



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.gfrw.org/Bill_Hill_Clinton.htm


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Nice post Tony....just goes to show you how stupid American people were for putting that man into office. He should have been behind bars along time ago. Also shows you the ethics and character that Carter had. :eyeroll:


----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

yeah too bad he doesnt have the outstanding military service record that our current president has


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:rollin:


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Compared to Wild Bill he does.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> yeah too bad he doesnt have the outstanding military service record that our current president has


How many F-102's have you kiddies taken off and landed in? Thought so...........


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Pick'en a fight are we....how many have you "taken off and landed in" there Gohon???? Oh, let me guess ......a lot more than I......just like everything else. :roll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jiffy said:


> Pick'en a fight are we....how many have you "taken off and landed in" there Gohon???? Oh, let me guess ......a lot more than I......just like everything else. :


I see you're still having reading comprehension problems Jiffy. I've never flown in a F-102 jiffy boy. I don't have the balls to try and fly one and I know you don't. But the President does and until you little drug store hero's get UP to his level you would be better served just playing in your sand box and leaving the work to the men.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Nope, I really dont....I am so glad you pointed that out to me. :lol:

I have however been in other "roles" in combat.. thats ok though squidly.

I am sorry for this having nothing to do with the topic...ole gohon has once "pegged" me again. :roll:


----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

Gohon said:


> Jiffy said:
> 
> 
> > Pick'en a fight are we....how many have you "taken off and landed in" there Gohon???? Oh, let me guess ......a lot more than I......just like everything else. :
> ...


is it hard to breath clinging that tight to bush's testicles?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> is it hard to breath clinging that tight to bush's testicles?


OHHHHHHHH...that is hilarious!! :rollin:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> OHHHHHHHH...that is hilarious


Everything is hilarious to the small minded that cling to the spoon fed dung from the left. Keep swallowing along with kiddie dennis_d and you'll get your fill someday. Even his comments are on the level of a preschooler who has no substance. But of course you'll still have a small mind....


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

booo hooo Gohon.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> booo hooo Gohon


.

Careful now, I'll take your crayons away from you.


----------



## dennis_d (Feb 1, 2006)

Gohon said:


> > booo hooo Gohon
> 
> 
> .
> ...


wow that was pretty witty, i couldnt expect you to go outside the range of your intelligence though could i? if your going to insult someone, do it with some wit and style


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

This thread is going nowhere but downhill....

Next topic guys.

Ryan

LOCKED.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for locking this. I have been playing with new toys, and helping cut down a very large tree in my son's yard. It had been so quiet I thought things had sort of died. Hunting season isn't here, the fish aren't biting, maybe people were getting bored. 
Anyway, I concur it needed to be locked. We don't need to degrade one another.


----------

